# What a night!



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

I received a phone call from a friend yesterday arvo, she had attended one of her rental properties after the tenants decided to do a runner......they left behind their pregnant blue cattle dog, she called to ask if i could help her figure out what she should do, as she said the mother was panting very heavily & looked as though she could be in labour. It took me just over an hour to reach her, & in this time mum had one pup. After waiting another half an hour it was quite obvious to me she was having trouble so i rushed her to the vet........where they then done an emergency c-section. 2 & a half grand later, 15 puppies, 13 of which survived, a massive litter for this girl! I have decided to take them on, she cannot take care of all pups on her own, so i have split them in 2 groups & am alternating them on & off mum.......& assist feeding 2 of the really tiny ones. It was a very long night, but all seems ok so far! I will post pics shortly, it looks as though dad is a rotty, not a perfect mix, but im hoping these guys will all pull through, she is doing an amazing job!

Ive cooked up some chicken breast & brown rice this morning, & mixed in some egg, aswell as got her some puppy food.......any other ideas on what i can feed mum to help keep her strength up would be very appreciated. 

I apologise for the essay!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

wow Bel, what a night. I dont envy you at all, little puppies are as bad as new born babies lol...

Id get her some good quality pet mince and mix it with cooked rice/pasta and feed her at least 2 times a day.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 9, 2012)

You're an angel...these little dogs are so lucky
Good wishes with raising them and finding homes
Hope mumma dog is ok
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a fair bit to take on, good on you!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Good on ya bel.

Atleast selling the pups at $200 a pop ( see what i did there  ) will almost cover the bet bills.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

oh and bel, the puppies that you are keeping off her, make sure they have a heat mat... When i bred my bulldog she wasnt a good mum and kept kicking the little ones of to the side, i tried to intervene, but the pups got too cold, even though it was the middle of summer, and ended up freezing. We lost 2 of them that way, another she crushed during the night, and one she rejected during the night. They were all the small ones.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 9, 2012)

wow! u must be exhausted. What a big heart u have  

I would be feeding mum up on some good red meat.....and giving her lots of love. Im sure she will be fine after spending some time with you.

Our Tia went thru a similar situation when we got her....it knocked her for a six but she came thru. poor thing ended up with mastitis and was sore and sorry for a while but all ended well. I remember holding heat packs on her sore nipples and thinking what a holes the previous owners were. long story but anyway goodluck! keep us posted.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, you are amazing! Sarah, i will be feeding her morning & night, plus leaving dry puppy food for her at all times & i bought 2 heat pads which are for whichever group are not with mum. I also got mum a calcium supplement which im giving her morning & night & painkillers, which thankfully she lets me put down her throat without a hassle! I have bred staffy's in the past, so its not all new to me, but any extra advice is always helpful! I know i have taken on quite a demanding task, but i cant help it! My heart aches at the thought that someone just left them, it is terrible! The 2 puppies that we lost were stuck, if she wasnt taken to the vet when she was, we would have lost her & the pups, so im just happy i made it in time!

Beard, im not holding my breath on recouping costs, i will just be happy to find them nice homes when the time comes.......hubby doesnt really agree with what i have spent so far......but he'll be right......he has to be, i have a long way to go yet!! The 2 tiny ones are drinking from bottles well, & i will leave these 2 alone on mum for a bit longer each day to give them more of a chance!


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Mar 9, 2012)

Good on you bel,i've bred dogs for a fair while now and find that the best way to keep weight on the whelping bitch is puppy food,dry,canned and pup milk mixed together.Don't know if you could get your hands on some bulk chicken necks,they help to.if there's a steggles or something like that close to you they are really cheap(20kg for $22) or try your buthcer.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

you sound like you have it all sorted hun! I wish i was closer! Tilly would love to help you out! lol xx


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Ranga. Yep, i have all the puppy food, plus the chicken breast & rice mix i cooked up at 2am! I also do have chicken necks, my dogs love them, but will go down & get a bulk lot today. Red meat......i have some steak in the fridge, hubby may not be impressed, as im planning on giving that to her for dinner, but shld i give that to her raw or cooked?

Sarah, i would love to have your princess to help, i hope she is better. I have 2 that dont want to go to school!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

raw would probably do her the world of good hun...


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Raw it is then, thanks again Sarah. Id better cook something special for hubby tonight, he might kill me!! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL! I'm doing something special for my man today! im cleaning the house  lol


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh god, i dont know how im going to find the time to fit cleaning in........i might just have to throw everything in a pile & burn it!! 

Im just letting mum have a feed & a stretch, once ive got her sorted again, i will post some pics! Wish you could smell the puppy breath in pics! So cute!


----------



## black_headed_mon (Mar 9, 2012)

i think the world needs afew more bel711's in it!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Oh god, i dont know how im going to find the time to fit cleaning in........i might just have to throw everything in a pile & burn it!!
> 
> Im just letting mum have a feed & a stretch, once ive got her sorted again, i will post some pics! Wish you could smell the puppy breath in pics! So cute!




'Thats the best smell hey! 

ill think of you as i am drinking a bottle of rum and cleaning the house!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't cook any of the meat you give her, dunno if it's been said but it's denatured protein. Also, don't give her per mince, that stuff is crap.


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Don't cook any of the meat you give her, dunno if it's been said but it's denatured protein. Also, don't give her per mince, that stuff is crap.




Pet mince and tinned food is roughly 80% water. If you can, give her roo mince.....


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, it's very nice of you to be willing to fork out the vet bill. Not many people would do that. Get some pics of the little pups up  I don't know how someone could just dump a pregnant dog, filthy pricks.



Beard said:


> Pet mince and tinned food is roughly 80% water. If you can, give her roo mince.....



80% water and the remaining 20% is processed crap that is no good for your animal, lol.

I bought some roo steaks a couple of weeks ago, but it defrosted because the seal on the fridge went dodgy so I didn't get a chance to try it. Gave it to the dogs, they loved it  What do they steaks taste like?



newtolovingsnake said:


> 'Thats the best smell hey!
> 
> ill think of you as i am drinking a bottle of rum and cleaning the house!!



You're drinking a bottle of rum at 9 am? Lol


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> i think the world needs afew more bel711's in it!!!



Awwww shucks  Thanks for the compliment.......although i could really use another few Bel's right about now, i think one of me is enough!! :lol:



newtolovingsnake said:


> 'Thats the best smell hey!
> 
> ill think of you as i am drinking a bottle of rum and cleaning the house!!



It is the best! All new born babies have that special smell!! Have a few for me, i have many hours ahead of me before i can sit & enjoy one myself!! 


Also, in response to the food suggestions, thank you all. I actually did cook the chicken breast mix i made, but i know for the next lot not too, so thanks. The wet & dry puppy food i am using is what the vet recommended, but i will be sure to offer her plenty of 'real' food aswell. Anyway, here are a few photo's, i will take some more as they grow.......or just when i feel the need!!  As for paying the vet bills, it had to be done, i couldnt just surrender them, my heart is too soft! It has put a big dent in my plans for a new snake......but im sure it will be worth it in the end!












7girls, 6boys, (& 1 boy already has a home!!)


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 9, 2012)

bloody hell, 15 puppies!!!

good on ya Bel, theres not many people who would go to such lengths.

ps. theyre so freaking cute!! hopefully you will get most of the vet bill back when u sell the pups,....

couldnt agree more with kawasakis comment, how could those filthy pricks dump a pregnant dog!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Chris, yes, 15, but 2 didnt make it. The only other dog i have known to have so many was my mums shepards, being big dogs you expect that from them, this poor girl is just amazing, she is doing such a fantastic job!! Im really just an extra set of hands for her, swapping puppies over, making sure they all get a feed, she is doing all the hard work!! Breastfeeding for me was a nightmare, i cant imagine how she feels having so many tiny mouths pulling away at her like that!! Not to mention the claws!! She is a superstar!! My dogs are not very happy with me at present, while they cant see her, they sure know she is here!! Thankfully my maltese x is off to his girlfriends today, its 'daddy' time again for him, so i will just have my staffy boy to keep happy for the next few days. When the pups are gone.......i think Jeddah may stay, so long as introductions go well :? i am in love!! 

Again though, as for the pups, while yes, they are adorable, being such an odd mix, im a bit unsure on how i would go selling them, i think so long as i find great homes for them, i will be happy just to give them away.......or buy some land & keep them all!! 

& yes, i agree, i dont know how or why anyone would just leave her behind like that, she is an amazing dog & basically they left her to die! It breaks my heart they could be so cold, but i am a big believer in karma......& they will get theirs!!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> What do they steaks taste like?





They taste like all different kinds of delicious


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 9, 2012)

you did very very good. Keep up the good work. If I had a yard I would buy one off you. 
Glad there are people like you out there


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahaha, very cute. Mum looks tired but pleased.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

you are an angel! i'm in awe. Goodluck


----------



## starr9 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ur such an amazing person Bel!!! They are so cute!! Love the pic of the mum!!

All so we use to give our dogs 2tins a week of sardines in oil. They love it!! My dog use to know right away when I was getting it ready for her, she would go nuts! I just tiped the can on to her food. IGA sell them for 99c a tin.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> You're drinking a bottle of rum at 9 am? Lol




No started on the tequila then.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words & advice on the best foods for mum. I know where to come for a compliment, you guys are so very kind!! 

I just got back from the butchers, Jeddah now has some roo mince & has just had a handful of chicken necks. I have also taken a few more pics, as i was changing their blankets i had a better look, & noticed that we have some with long tails, some with medium tails & others with little stubs! OMG they just get cuter!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

aaahhhhhhhh to cute bel. wanna post me down one? lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> No started on the tequila then.



Do you have baileys on your cereal, too?


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Do you have baileys on your cereal, too?



OOOHHHHH now THERE is an idea!! Me likey!! :lol: Hope u had a shot for me Sarah!!  1 tequila 2 tequila 3 tequila more!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Do you have baileys on your cereal, too?




No i stick to sambucca at that time of the morning, unless of course I am broke, and then I just head straight to the metho drained over 2 slices of bread...


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> No i stick to sambucca at that time of the morning, unless of course I am broke, and then I just head straight to the metho drained over 2 slices of bread...




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LMFAO Oh the mental images!! You my lady are a crack up!! Want to be my new bestie, i love a good alco!! :lol:


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LMFAO Oh the mental images!! You my lady are a crack up!! Want to be my new bestie, i love a good alco!! :lol:



I love a good alco too. Its so easy to raid their wallet after they've passed out (providing they didn't drink it dry first).


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Bestie's we are Bel!!!



Beard said:


> I love a good alco too. Its so easy to raid their wallet after they've passed out (providing they didn't drink it dry first).




i use a bra, not a wallet!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Bestie's we are Bel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, now I know where to direct my hand


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Bestie's we are Bel!!!
> 
> i use a bra, not a wallet!



Great!! Whoo Hoo!! Watch out now party town!! :lol:
Me 2, when i wear one!!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Great!! Whoo Hoo!! Watch out now party town!! :lol:
> Me 2, when i wear one!!




Hahahaha, great. You two can get together and compare stuffed bra's


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> Hahahaha, great. You two can get together and compare stuffed bra's




No, you will not be invited!!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

S'all right. I'll watch through he window


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aww they are so cute! Not many people would take on that many puppies. I would want to keep them all too lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> Hahahaha, great. You two can get together and compare stuffed bra's



lols!!!! "my wads bigger than your" lmfao...


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> lols!!!! "my wads bigger than your" lmfao...




& here i was thinking we were friends!! :lol: 

But, yeah, whether we are talking cash or breast......im sure you win either way!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

the tattoo makes them look big! lols!!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well thats my next tattoo planned!! :lol:


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Well thats my next tattoo planned!! :lol:




Get 'BIG' tattooed across them?


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> Get 'BIG' tattooed across them?



:lol: LMAO Oh god stop it!! My sides are hurting!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> Get 'BIG' tattooed across them?



ROFLMAO!!! That might be the next one I think...


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> ROFLMAO!!! That might be the next one I think...




I was thinking more along the lines of "puppies'.......afterall that WAS what this thread was about!! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

hahahahaha! stop it!! i am sposed to be cleaning. Hubby's on his way home, and all i have done is 3 loads of washing and 3 snake tanks!!


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 9, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> ...Ive cooked up some chicken breast & brown rice this morning, & mixed in some egg...



Make sure egg is cooked! My Dalmatian died of salmonella poisoning, 'cause he 'hoovered' an egg I dropped on floor...


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> hahahahaha! stop it!! i am sposed to be cleaning. Hubby's on his way home, and all i have done is 3 loads of washing and 3 snake tanks!!



& you made a start on emptying the alcohol bottles......sheesh, what more does he want!! :lol: Just tell him it could be worse, he could be coming home to my place :shock: i have done dishes........& that is where it ends for house work today i am afraid.......even my ocd hasnt kicked in.......which means i need sleep, i hope when my hubby gets home he is in a better mood cause he is going to be on puppy patrol while i catch some zzzzz's! 



rvcasa said:


> Make sure egg is cooked! My Dalmatian died of salmonella poisoning, 'cause he 'hoovered' an egg I dropped on floor...



I have heard similar stories & had cooked the egg, thanks though, im really sorry to hear about the loss of your pup!



starr9 said:


> All so we use to give our dogs 2tins a week of sardines in oil. They love it!! My dog use to know right away when I was getting it ready for her, she would go nuts! I just tiped the can on to her food. IGA sell them for 99c a tin.
> 
> Good luck!!!




I missed this comment! Thanks Verity, i have asked hubby to grab some on his way home, there definatley are not any sardines already here  ewww! Im guessing Tuna brine would be just as good (?) well i know the cats love it!


----------



## starr9 (Mar 9, 2012)

I use both depending on what i can get and they love it but sardines they love the most!! Yer the only reasion I have them in our house is for the dogs!!!! hahahaha!!

And as for the topic of chest size, trust me you dont want them 2 big they are a pain in the back! Plus I cant fit anything down my top so no free "Helping hands" for me


----------



## browny (Mar 9, 2012)

your an absolute champ and so is the hubby for not getting into a hissy fit over it lol

pups that cute will surely find homes quickly


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

starr9 said:


> I use both depending on what i can get and they love it but sardines they love the most!! Yer the only reasion I have them in our house is for the dogs!!!! hahahaha!!
> 
> And as for the topic of chest size, trust me you dont want them 2 big they are a pain in the back! Plus I cant fit anything down my top so no free "Helping hands" for me




Cool. I will add some to her dinner tonight anyway. Thanks again. & as for the 'chest'.......meh, im happy with what i have, they may not be huge but they do their job 



browny said:


> your an absolute champ and so is the hubby for not getting into a hissy fit over it lol
> 
> pups that cute will surely find homes quickly



Mmmmmm, i wouldnt say hubby didnt throw a hissy exactly......but he has since called me & he has calmed down heaps, even offering to take over when he gets home so i can have some sleep before the night shift begins, which is my job as he is working all weekend. At the end of the day, he is just as soft as i am, he just tries to hide it sometimes!!


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck with all of them, they look like there might be more than one daddy with the white markings on some of the pups but they look in such good condition so your clearly doing a great job, i really hope they all find happy homes as well as mum


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 9, 2012)

12-08-67 said:


> Good luck with all of them, they look like there might be more than one daddy with the white markings on some of the pups but they look in such good condition so your clearly doing a great job, i really hope they all find happy homes as well as mum



White markings could be from mum, she has a few. My friend spoke to the neighbours today, they verified that the scum who left her behind also had a rotty.......which apparently they loaded into their ute the morning they left. No one will know for certain without testing though, but im pretty certain they are blue cattle cross rotty, thats what i will be trying to re-home them as anyway......blue rot, cattle rot, blue weiler, cattle weiler....... Jeddah i may keep, if the 2 i have now allow for a new housie that is. If not, my mum is taking her.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Belinda,* unfortunately I cannot be of physical assistance. And what I would like to say has all been said by now. All I can do is wish you luck and hope you do get a decent recharge of the batteries when you do find the time to pump out a few ZZZ's. 

What this does do is to reaffirm my stated belief that you are an awesome young woman, very much deserving of life's positives.

Mike XX



*NTLS*, it is apparent that you did not read the complete chapter of "'Tips for Cleaning" in that "Practical Household Hints" paperback you bought. Yes, it does say that the various forms of alcohol that are readily available these days can be well utilised in cleaning a wide variety of household areas. Had you gone on to read the next paragraph or two, you would have realised that the alcohol products to which they refer are those you can purchase from other than the liquor store, and that their utilisation is meant to be external.

Little wonder you found that particular purchase excellent value for money.... 

Blue


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

lol blue!! You my dear crack me up and keep me smiling!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Mike, you are a good man!! 

Well i am finally off to bed anyway, had a hectic arvo, but everyone is all tucked into bed.......i shall be next! Goodnight everyone


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2012)

Goodnite Hun


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 10, 2012)

Such beautiful animals. 
You saved all these little lives so well done. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

+1 
Blue


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 10, 2012)

:shock: Who turned the sun on already!! 

Ok, another night down........just 6weeks to go! I wanted to thank you all again for the kind words, this thread just may be what keeps me going!! I knew it was going to be a long hard road.......but i guess i was a little naive, cause this is so much harder then i imagined. I have a couple of friends coming to help out with bottle feeding today, Jeddah really is so worn out & i think its best for her i give her as much a break as possible......when 13 little mouths are hungry all at once & i only have 2 hands for bottle feeding, she is still having to do some very hard work, hopefully with some help today, we can fill as many tummies as possible so she has some time to sleep. I have Jedd booked into the vet wednesday to have her stitches removed, then perhaps the following week if all is going to plan i might try just leaving them all with her through the night, so i too can get some sleep.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2012)

try your hardest to get some rest hun. Im out for the rest of the weekend, so stay safe and happy


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 10, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> try your hardest to get some rest hun. Im out for the rest of the weekend, so stay safe and happy



I will, once we fill some belly's, Sonia is taking the kids bowling & then to watch a movie while i get some sleep, & Shane is taking tomorrow off work so i have some help tomorrow also. Hope you have a great weekend lovely!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 10, 2012)

I will hun! grandma is baby sitting and we are going out to the hawkesbury for a birthday party... Looking forward to some me time.

xxx


----------



## cwebb (Mar 10, 2012)

Post them on boardogs and youll sell the lot in a minute


----------



## Samee (Mar 10, 2012)

Great work  they are so very cute.


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well another day down, all pups had a good bottle feed today, & have all had their time with mum. I also got to have a few hours sleep!! YAY! My mate called me a litle while ago, she found some paperwork while cleaning out the rental house today, mum is a Smithfield cattle dog, she is a red/blue mix. There were also a few photos along with other things left behind, & the male we presume to be the father is a rotty, a very nice looking one at that! I really hope they are looking after him at least!!


----------



## starr9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Bel!! Hope you get a nice rest tonight!! 

Told my olds about you and the new additions and I told they they should have one!! They need an animal I say as they dont have any atmo! So fingers crossed they may wish to have a look and have one when they are ready!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 11, 2012)

Goodmorning Verity!! Yes, i did actually have quite a good nights sleep, Shane got up with them after i went to bed at 11pm, i didnt have to get up again until 5am, so i slept quite solidly, & am feeling much better for it today!

Thanks for telling your parents about them, i now have homes lined up for 2 of the little boys & also a girl, so fingers crossed everyone keeps falling in love with them, & by the time they are ready, they will all have lovely homes to go to!!

By the way, what i originally thought was 7girls & 6boys is actually 8girls & 5boys........one of the teeny tiny ones i thought was a girl, is a boy!! He is so very cute, & one of my favs!!
*
UPDATE!!*
The response i have got with these pups is so much more positive then i expected!! I now have homes for 4 of the 5 boys & 3 of the 8 girls!! Yay! By 6wks old they will hopefully all have a loving family to go to!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2012)

new pics please beautiful gal!


----------



## Bel03 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a few just for you Sarah  4wks old now, all survived & growing very quickly!! All bar 3 little girls have homes to go to at 6wks, although they are all eating well on their own now, so i may let a few go to their new homes a few days early.......although i love them to bits, they sure are very hard work!! Will post some others i have of them pigging out at dinner time once my daughter returns home with my camera!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2012)

They are so gorgeous Bel!!! are you thinking of keeping any of them hun?


----------



## Bel03 (Apr 10, 2012)

No not keeping any!! I love them all, but no, we have plenty of pets already!! A few of my friends are taking some though so we will see them lots!!


----------



## Multifoliate (Apr 10, 2012)

Bel, you and your husband are good people. That is one very lucky little bakers dozen. 

www.flickr.com.au/closerdeviation


----------



## Bel03 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks multifoliate, we done what we felt needed to be done, & it has been so very worth it!! The 4hrly bottle feeds, all the mess, the amount of time & money we have spent, its a great feeling knowing that we kept these little guys alive & that now at 5wks old, they are almost ready to go off to their new homes!! A couple more photos anyway........ive taken so many it isnt funny!!


----------

